# Great store with random deals



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

I picked up a nearly new low back seat from them for a screaming deal...

great guys if you are in the area!

thomas
-fruita, co


----------



## Ty Tanner (Mar 27, 2009)

*Consignment Shop*

Do you have an address of the store. This is the first I've heard of it. Have some gear to get rid of!!!


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

The Gear Junction


----------

